# <3 Mr and Mrs Smileyfaces: 7th February 2016 <3



## smileyfaces

:hi:

So so so so SOOOO excited to be making my very own Bride To Be/Wedding Planning Journal :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Okay so, we have been together for 4 years next month but we have been close friends for 9 years! We had spoken about engagement over the last few months and we agreed we would be engaged very soon! He asked me to show him which ring I liked so I did :haha: and he went and bought it. The proposal was sooo unromantic and he just told me how much he loved me and wanted to marry me and got down on one knee in the living room :lol: of course I said yes!

Straight away I wanted to start looking at wedding stuff and planning as much as possible and so far we have the venue booked and have a consultation on tuesday evening with the photographer we want so hopefully that will be booked then. I will do separate with the details of the venue etc!


----------



## smileyfaces

I shortlisted three venues that I really liked and that were within our *relatively small* budget. We went to view all three and we both fell in love with the last venue we viewed which is Mytton Fold in Blackburn :D It is in such a lovely rural location, so quiet, very impressive to look at both inside and out and the gardens/grounds are lush. We went for a february date as it is the cheapest :lol: but we had already said that we would be happy with any month except summer as we dont cope well in heat haha!

We get 60 day guests and 100 evening guests and loads of extras for £2116 which is great value!

Will upload some piccies now :thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

https://hitchedukir.s3.amazonaws.com/Venues/800_800_scaled_666645_dsc04572.jpg

https://www.creativecoverhire.co.uk/img/mygallery/Mytton%20Fold%20Civil%20Ceremony%20with%20Aisle%20Draping,%20Aisle%20Carpet,%20Backdrop%20&%20Registrar%20Drape%20in%20Silver%20Sateen.jpg

https://www.forestofbowland.com/files/green_guide_images/mytton-fold-2.jpg

https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/9c/cb/e9/grounds.jpg

https://www.hoteltheatrebreaks.com/HotelImages/93347.jpg


----------



## smileyfaces

Photographer will be &#8364;£@$!=×&#8361;&#8361; They are friends of mine and have done several shoots with Oscar when he was younger and I have known them for a few years so would be very comfortable with them doing it for us :thumbup: We have a meeting with them on tuesday evening to look at packages and discuss a few things then hopefully can get it booked.


Colour scheme will be pale blue, like a powder blue? Love the colour of these bridesmaids dresses:

https://images.lover.ly/9260_8fabca872296eb86.jpg

Will have just white flowers for bridesmaids and my flowers will be white with a teeny bit of pale blue in there somewhere.

Bridesmaids have been asked and so have best men (hes having two :coffee: )

Will update more as and when I have exciting stuff to post :haha: Sit back and get comfy, we are here till 2016!


----------



## sophxx

New stalker I live 5 minutes from there. In a little village. Have you looked at mitton hall just through whalley it's beautiful as well.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi!! My first stalker yay! :haha:

We live about 30mins drive away but we really loved it! Didn't look at Mitton Hall: we looked at Leasowe Castle which is on the Wirral (liked this one but the inside was a bit 'dated', could have done with cleaning up a bit) and also looked at Lancashire Manor (didnt think much of that at all). We just loved Mytton Fold as soon as we drove up the driveway!

Its sooo quiet round there, you are very lucky!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hellooo


----------



## smileyfaces

:hi:


----------



## Camlet

:hi: I love your venue it's so beautiful especially the outside! I imagine you will get some absolutely gorgeous pictures :) xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The venue is beautiful. Some great pics


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Camlet :) Thanks, I love the venue! It will be February so hopefully we will get a day that doesnt rain so we can get great pics outside lol! If it does rain I will just get an umbrella :haha:

Thanks Em :) Now its your time to make your journal :lol:

The pics above are just from google but here is a pic I took myself at the venue when we visited last week:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 96.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lauraxamy

What a beautiful venue :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Laura! <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Was supposed to go meet the photographer tonight but have rearranged for in a few weeks.

Me and my bestie had a picnic today and were discussing wedding stuff and it was so exciting :D 18 months is just too long to wait!!


----------



## Camlet

Aww you'll be surprised how fast that time will fly by! Then you'll be left wondering where it's all gone! :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi hun! Stalking. Beautiful venue! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Stalky stalk!! :ninja:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Bev! Hi Bex!

No news here lol need to lose 3-4 stone in 18 months. Bev give me some tips on staying motivated please!! :lol:


----------



## Bevziibubble

You can do it hun! Are you still on slimming world?


----------



## smileyfaces

I quit for about 6 weeks but rejoined 3 weeks ago and havent even been on plan yet grrr. Just find it hard to resist the junk food!


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulations xxx your venue is beautiful! 

Your also getting married a week after me :thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

:hi: hi baby bell! Exciting we have weddings near each other! Bride buddy :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh i forgot to show off my ring on my original post! Here it is (some of you have seen it on fb!) for those who haven't seen it :) I love it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Lauraxamy

What a stunning ring! You're a very lucky lady!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I chose it :haha:


----------



## Tiff

My heavens, I get so jealous when I see all the GOREGOUS venues you lucky ladies have over there!!!! Stunning, I imagine you are so crazy excited!

Love your ring too, you have great taste. :flower:


----------



## saysib

Just realised you had a journal here!! Venue looks fab. Have you been dress shopping yet?


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Tiff, very excited! X

Hi Sarah, no not been dress shopping yet, not going for a while yet! Not getting married till 2016. Need to lose a few stone before I go shopping or I will just feel fat and depressed lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

Updates!!

So, I went to look at dresses. Traumatising!! I tried a couple on but looked like a whale so am aiming to get at least three stone off before I go again. I felt and looked huge! Im approx a size 16 (which is the UK average I believe :haha:) but the type of dresses that I like did not sit well on my figure at all (I carry nearly all of my excess weight around my hips), hence why I want to lose weight before I go again. I could have tried things on that would be better suited to my figure but those types didnt take my fancy at all. Operation diet, ahoy!

I have booked a DJ (woop!!) and he also provides loads of different stuff so have booked our twinkle backdrop (like a white curtain thing with fairy lights in haha) to make it look nice behind the top table and behind the registrar when we get married. Also booked some uplighters to match our colour scheme so that the room will look all lovely and blue in the evening! 

Changed my mind on the photographer we were gonna go with and have scoured around for another that I like that has good prices and have eventually found a great one with great prices. We are booking the photographer from bridal prep right through to first dance and then once that is all done he will be doing a photo booth for us in the evening :D That should be fun!

Also, today I have booked a caricaturist who will come just after the speeches to fill the gap before the dj starts at 7pm. He will be there for two hours and will be doing caricatures of as many guests as he can fit in in that time! I originally wanted a magician but thought this would be better as people get to take home their own drawing.

I bought some bargain second hand foam flower bouquets, plain white, and have bought tons of amazing things to bling them up and make them match the colour scheme! Lots of tulle to make flowers with, brooches, beads, pins....so exciting! :rofl:

If I carry on like this, the whole wedding will be planned by the end of the year so I need to slow down. 

17 MONTHS, 16 DAYS AND COUNTING XXXX


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, sounds like it's shaping up to be a great day Lou! I hope we get an invite. :p

I love the photo booth and caricaturist ideas! Brilliant! <3

Don't be afraid to try different styles of dresses though - often, brides find the style they were looking at/liked the best/thought they'd look best in really isn't the case, and the dress shop assistants will suggest a few styles you'd never given any thought to before. Trust them if they suggest something you really didn't think would suit your figure, because it probably will! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Course you can come :haha: Bring Piper and Haribo and all the kids can have a dance off! :D

I know, I understand that different shapes and styles may surprise me but I dont want to try something on I dont like :brat: lol


----------



## calm

I'm a bit slow on the uptake... did you leave the other journal and make a wedding one? 

I must admit I'm not that hot on weddings (though I am on marriage lol). We had a crummy wedding and everything went wrong lol BUT we are still very happily married many years later. I'll be stalking now I am subscribed!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Calm! I still have my parenting journal somewhere in the BnB abyss but created a separate wedding one lol :lol: How can you not like weddings?! Haha Im so excited to plan :D Sorry tour wedding day was pants :( what happened? Xx


----------



## calm

Nah its just not our cup of tea, we only had a very small wedding anyway under pressure of relatives, I think that is why it didn't work, when what we really wanted was to do a flit and get married on our own (my parents did that). My parents gave us the money it would cost though to have a bigger wedding and we've been saving ever since and we were able to buy our house this year without a mortgage which was something more appealing to us. Its not like DH and me are the norm though, its obvious people love weddings, they must take a lot of planning too from what I can see!


----------



## neadyda

Hello! New stalker! :)


----------



## Nats21

Another stalker! I love your colours, think the blue will look lovely in feb. Also love the venue, how pretty :) We're currently deciding between two venues, we're having a second visit to both so hopefully by the 19th Oct we'll have decided and booked it yay! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hello neadyda and nats!! Welcome!

Where are your venues Nats? We had 3 potential venues and viewed them all in one day :haha: I was too eager to get something booked! When are you looking to marry? Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Loving the chill in the air. February will be beautiful.


----------



## neadyda

The venue looks gorgeous and loving the pale blue bridesmaid dresses  

Great photo opportunities with that stunning outside area! 

Your ring is lovely!

I was worrying about dress shopping too as I'm not happy with my weight (I'm a 14/16) I managed to find the most perfect dress in a size 14 that just about fits I still have to lose a little bit for it to fit perfect.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope so Em, cant wait!

Neadyda I want to aim for a 12 keep eyeing up dresses and wondering if I should just go ahead and order a 12 but too scared lol!


----------



## neadyda

What sort of style dress are you looking at getting.

When I went to get mine I had a style in mind. Ended up trying on a style I didn't think I liked but omg it was the one! Lol.

I love talking weddings!!


----------



## Nats21

smileyfaces said:


> Hello neadyda and nats!! Welcome!
> 
> Where are your venues Nats? We had 3 potential venues and viewed them all in one day :haha: I was too eager to get something booked! When are you looking to marry? Xx

Thanks :) One is in lichfield, its lovely with a bridge and stream (great photos im thinking!), beautiful and modern and gives a choice of meals on the day for the wedding breakfast but it has no hotel rooms, is more expensive and could have more then one wedding in the day. 

The other is cheaper, just caters to one wedding a day, has hotel rooms, has a lovely outside area for photos but isnt as modern and only one choice for each course. The second venue also has brilliant reviews whereas the first one is a bit mixed (either brilliant or really poor). Im definitely edging towards the second one whereas OH is more on the first, thats why we fancied a second viewing of both.

Haha I know that feeling! Just wanna get it booked now! We're hoping 2016, we're not to fussy with a date but were thinking may or july time xx xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Loving the chill in the air. February will be beautiful.

I was just about to comment something similar. In February we tend to have a lot of bright, crispy mornings - it will be lovely!


----------



## smileyfaces

neadyda said:


> What sort of style dress are you looking at getting.
> 
> When I went to get mine I had a style in mind. Ended up trying on a style I didn't think I liked but omg it was the one! Lol.
> 
> I love talking weddings!!

I have looked online and reallyyy like the fishtail dresses but i am certain I will not lose enough weight to look good in one :haha: So as it stands at the mo I am really open to any dresses! I am off to the National Wedding Show on sunday so hopefully will get a better idea of styles then!



Nats21 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Hello neadyda and nats!! Welcome!
> 
> Where are your venues Nats? We had 3 potential venues and viewed them all in one day :haha: I was too eager to get something booked! When are you looking to marry? Xx
> 
> Thanks :) One is in lichfield, its lovely with a bridge and stream (great photos im thinking!), beautiful and modern and gives a choice of meals on the day for the wedding breakfast but it has no hotel rooms, is more expensive and could have more then one wedding in the day.
> 
> The other is cheaper, just caters to one wedding a day, has hotel rooms, has a lovely outside area for photos but isnt as modern and only one choice for each course. The second venue also has brilliant reviews whereas the first one is a bit mixed (either brilliant or really poor). Im definitely edging towards the second one whereas OH is more on the first, thats why we fancied a second viewing of both.
> 
> Haha I know that feeling! Just wanna get it booked now! We're hoping 2016, we're not to fussy with a date but were thinking may or july time xx xxClick to expand...

Ooh I think I would go for the second one too by the sounds of it! A venue is what you make it, if the secknd one is a bit dated then just try jazzing it up, there are loads of good venue dressers on fb! Bad reviews would be a no-go for me, I wouldnt want my wedding day ruined! Good luck!!



Lauraxamy said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Loving the chill in the air. February will be beautiful.
> 
> I was just about to comment something similar. In February we tend to have a lot of bright, crispy mornings - it will be lovely!Click to expand...

Yeah I am really not too bothered now about the weather, it will be a good day regardless! So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## neadyda

Oh wow have fun!

I'm going wedding dress shopping for one of my friends tomorrow, I'm her bridesmaid. I'm tempted to look at an evening dress for me....


----------



## smileyfaces

Im keeping the same dress all day :haha: not changing!


----------



## neadyda

I'm not changing either but I'm giving myself an excuse to try more on hehe. I managed to get mine in the sale! Was £1,200 got it for £250! My dad was rather pleased haha x


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg thats amazing! Was that from a bridal shop? Im too scared to go to bridal shops because of the prices!! Lol!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have fun at thr wedding show xx


----------



## neadyda

smileyfaces said:


> Omg thats amazing! Was that from a bridal shop? Im too scared to go to bridal shops because of the prices!! Lol!

Yeah a bridal shop. They had a sale on as they needed to make room for new stock. The lady I had was lovely very complimentary! Xx


----------



## Nats21

neadyda said:


> I'm not changing either but I'm giving myself an excuse to try more on hehe. I managed to get mine in the sale! Was £1,200 got it for £250! My dad was rather pleased haha x

Wow what a bargain! Xx


----------



## Nats21

smileyfaces said:


> Ooh I think I would go for the second one too by the sounds of it! A venue is what you make it, if the secknd one is a bit dated then just try jazzing it up, there are loads of good venue dressers on fb! Bad reviews would be a no-go for me, I wouldnt want my wedding day ruined! Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lauraxamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Loving the chill in the air. February will be beautiful.
> 
> I was just about to comment something similar. In February we tend to have a lot of bright, crispy mornings - it will be lovely!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am really not too bothered now about the weather, it will be a good day regardless! So exciting!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah thats what I think, to be honest its not to dated its just the other one is so modern compared to it. Even though the other one has quite a few great reviews it also has quite a few poor ones which has really put me off it. We're off for our second viewing tomorrow there so we'll see xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh let us know how it goes :happydance:


----------



## Nats21

It went ok. It was nice seeing the place again, it is so pretty but the bad reviews really put me off no matter how pretty it is! Plus she said today they could potentially have another wedding party there. Im definitely swaying towards the second place at the moment. Looking forward to seeing that one again next week xx


----------



## smileyfaces

It would defo put me off having another wedding at the same time! We viewed three venues and two of them said they would have two weddings on the same day which just didnt make me feel like my day would be special! The venue we went for have a strict one weddjng per day rule!


----------



## Nats21

smileyfaces said:


> It would defo put me off having another wedding at the same time! We viewed three venues and two of them said they would have two weddings on the same day which just didnt make me feel like my day would be special! The venue we went for have a strict one weddjng per day rule!

Yeah thats my thinking to. The other one we like is only one wedding a day which is another reason why I prefer it to the first :) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Quick update:

Just over 12 months to go! Woo! Not an awful lot going on really, we went to our venue last weekend for a wedding fair and I fell in love with our venue all over again :) I had been panicking thinking that I was gonna walk in and be completely underwhelmed but nope, we both loves it more than the first time we went which was really nice. Pic below of the venue on the open day, rubbish pic and doesnt really do it justice but its all I got lol.

I have an appointment next weekend to go to a bridal shop! I entered a fb comp to win a £250 voucher for their shop but didnt win and then I had an inbox msg off the lady who owns the shop offering me a £150 voucher instead (brucey bonus!!) but it must be used either next friday or saturday and the min spend is 350. Cant do any harm to have a look!

Ive started my wedding favours...I am having blue and white stripey paper bags (like sweetie bags) and inside we are having a 'Wedding I Spy' card and a 'Wedding advice' card (see pics below-first draft so bit messy but you get the idea!)along with a packet of sweeties (probably love hearts) and will be tied with a little luggage label with each persons name on.

I am doing my own flowers (brave lol) and am using foam and silk flowers. The bridesmaids flowers are a standard pre-made bouquet from dunelm mill but I have added a few bits to it myself. My bouquet is a work in progress- I have run out of blue and pink flowers so need to buy more and also need some sort of greenery but am pleased with it so far. Pics below but bare in mind they are not finished haha!

What else?! Oh, M decided he wanted three best men coffee:), one of which is an old friend who he was best man for himself back in August. Well tonight he called M up and said thanks for the offer but I dont want to do it :wacko: lol. Bit of a cheek really when M went out of his way to pay for his stag do last year, had to spend £150 on his own suit and shoes for their wedding (which me and the kids didnt even get an invite to) and spent weeks fretting over his speech etc and now his mate turns round and basically says e cant be arsed being his best man lol. Pfffffffft. So he is down to two best men which I am personally delighted about (as it is much more realistic plus saves us the cost of a suit hire for one more person!) and I actually think M is secretly relieved too.

Oooh almost forgot! Bought my veil today! Yes I am jumping the gun because I dont have my dress yet BUT it was a bargain and I couldn't say no! A page on fb called Lemonade and Lace make their own lovely veils and I got it from there. It is very plain but I love it.

Other than that, not much to report. Will update again soon :)

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/C6286024-058A-4638-8F24-01020D1E455D.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/B520F558-2234-46BE-AC14-798D1E17B2D4.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/58C63D22-069A-46D7-9011-F4321F406F33.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/7E7A56CF-3196-41F5-A5C9-8BDDB423A741.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/03F721FA-BF29-4987-919F-A801626C0E49.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/29575731-DD6B-4A12-A802-64368DF8D57A.png


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wow love all the pictures. The veil is stunning and you are very clever doing your own flowers x


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Em, they are not nearly finished yet. Will post pics when they are done :thumbup:

Forgot to add that I am now on 'operation lose weight' lol. Back on slimming world, lost 9.5lbs in two weeks which I'm pleased with. Hoping to get my stone award by the end of the month, 4.5lbs to to! Overall I have at least 4 stone to lose, hopefully a bit more. Fingers crossed I can get it off and keep it off too.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Great update! Love the veil, it's simple but elegant and the flowers look really good, well done you. Brilliant idea with the favours too, sounds like fun :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

Went dress shopping today, found one that I really liked (but wouldnt say it is necessarily 'the one') but the price tag has put me off :( shame really. It has spurred me on to lose weight though and to book more appointments for more shops


----------



## smileyfaces

.


----------



## calm

You look gorgeous, a very fairytale like dress XXXX


----------



## smileyfaces

Its not the one I will be getting, the search continues!


----------



## neadyda

That dress is gorgeous though! You look lovely in it.

I hope you do find the one soon :flower:


----------



## Lauraxamy

That dress is gorgeous, I think you look amazing in it. Good luck with your continued search to find 'the one' :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks everyone, Ive removed the pics now :haha: felt silly. I have found another shop I want to try so will see if I can get an appointment soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

I am getting married at Mytton Fold, 11.02.17 and if I can make it out correctly, me and OH are in the background of your second photo at the wedding fair :lol:

I too fell in love. I can&#8217;t wait for our wedding!!

Where in the NW do you live? I&#8217;m Blackburn xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg! How weird?!? We were in the same room and had no idea hahaha! Amazing. I live just near warrington so mytton fold is about 40 mins drive from me! Didnt realise they had booked up to 2017 already! Wowza! Its a lovely venue so should to be surprised! Are you looking forward to it?xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wow, small world :D


----------



## Charlotteee

I know :lol:

It was so busy that day!! Yep she said she even had people asking to book for 2018!!

I am so excited it is unreal. I'm on serious wedding diet. Lost a stone on slimming world and got 3 more to go to get down to 10st 1!!

xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yikes 2018! People are crazy haha! We only booked in July and got the last available date in feb, so suppose we were lucky really to get a date at all with people booking so far in advance!

Just got a letter this morningg from mytton fold actually! Just saying they will invite us for pre wedding dinner closer to the time and then at 8 weeks before the date we will have a meeting. They were also reminding us to book the registrar on monday argh!!

Im on SW too but keep falling off the wagon lol. Lost three stone on it last year but put it all on again and started again last month and struggling again, just love junk food too much. I have about 4 stone to lose


----------



## Charlotteee

It's amazing how tasty bad food is!!

I've just had a cheese and brocolli pasta n sauce thing for dinner which is free, got weigh in later. 

Ooooo i didnt know they did a pre wedding dinner!! Thats nice to know.

Yeah i rang and for the new year exclusive package they had three saturdays left for 2017!! I think its because it is such an amazing package!!

We are yet to decide where to get married but i think it will be in church and not at the venue xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dinner sounds a lovely idea!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah we have that package but we have got a Sunday coz it was the only day left lol! Great price for whats included. We are getting married at the venue purely because it would be a faf to get married in church and then drive all the way up there on the day. We are staying over the night before :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sounds a good idea having everything in one place x


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah, you can book the registrar exactly 12 months before your wedding (which is this saturday) but cant do it on weekends apparently so have to do it on monday. We can choose what time we get married then! Easier staying the night before coz will have all out stuff there ready for the wedding and wedding night


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah that would be easier for you wouldn't it, we are doing church purely because its a fifteen minute drive from church near my house to venue xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Well our registrar is booked! We will be getting married at 1pm on the day :) Also just made our appointment to Give Notice which is on the 2nd April at 3.30. 

Nothing else to report :lol:


----------



## neadyda

Aww exciting!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep! So close for you now neadyda!!


----------



## neadyda

I know! I'm so excited but nervous! X


----------



## smileyfaces

We Give Notice tomorrow :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

&#128515;


----------



## neadyda

Exciting!!! We have our final meeting next Tuesday!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeek! Are you getting nervous yet?


----------



## neadyda

Yes! Nervous and excited at the same time. Xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Defo exciting for you! Bet you cant wait now just to get married!


----------



## smileyfaces

Bought my dress today :happydance: Bought from ebay (which could be risky I know!) from a lady who has a bridal shop. The dress is a store sample so has been on display but technically still new and it was a bargain. So excited to receive it!

Bought my bridesmaids a little gift set today, just a necklace and earrings set for them to wear on the day. Gonna buy them all a jute bag and fill it with a few goodies like wine, choccies, toiletries etc for the night before as we are all staying together :) 

So exciting!


----------



## calm

Good for getting a bargain with the dress, will you show us or are you waiting for the day? Sounds nice about the lucky bag, its a lovely gesture Xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes I will show pics when it arrives :) it wont fit yet anyway so cant show pics of me wearing I for a while but I will post general pics :)


----------



## calm

How much do you need to lose for it to fit?


----------



## smileyfaces

Pffffft about three stone lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Or hopefully just two haha


----------



## calm

All the best for your weightloss journey then! Are you already on your pre wedding diet?


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive been on it and off it several times but really need to get my butt in hear because there is now only 9 months to go!


----------



## calm

Be careful then because I wanted to lose weight for my wedding and it never happened, at that time I was overweight as I was taking some medication and it had that effect. At the moment I have the opposite problem and I lose weight easily. I know that sounds really nice but actually its not, as I don't look good at all when I get too thin, just old and bony. So that would be my advice, don't let it catch up with you if you want to be a different weight to what you are at the moment (though I remember your last pics and you looked lovely just as you are :kiss: )


----------



## smileyfaces

I know I can lose several stone through healthy eating and exercise because I have done it before and been very successful at it, just lacking motivation atm but the dress will spur me on :)


----------



## calm

Yes, you can keep trying it on, that's a great motivator. My wedding dress is so big on me that it used to be below the knee and now it hangs quite near my ankles!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow!! :shock:

Day 1 of the wedding diet starts tomorrow, again lol. Gonna stick to it this time.


----------



## calm

Good luck with your diet and can't wait to see the pics Xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Right, I'm gonna risk sounding like a complete and utter cow here but oh well...

My best friend and my sister have been going on and on about my hen do saying how we should go abroad etc and I said on several occasions that I would rather not because I wouldnt want to leave the kids to go to a different country. They were both like "oh come on it will be sooo good" etc and I said no we will think of something else.

Well on saturday night they surprised me with a home made book filled with pics and stuff that told me to keep some dates free in October because we are going on holiday for me hen do and they have booked and paid for it. I was SO SO ungrateful because I was like "wtf, I said I didnt want to go on holiday" and they were like oh you will love it once you are there. So I had to be all "yeah I will, aww thanks" :coffee: 

I cant help but think that they are doing what THEY want to do and have completely chose to ignore te one thing I said I didnt want to do. I sound so bloody ungrateful but Im just dreading it!! They are right, I probably will enjoy it once Im there but it is literally gonna break my heart leaving the kids :( I have told them all I am excited to go but I am just not. Lol.

:blush:


----------



## smileyfaces

On a brighter note...my dress has arrived! I love it <3 I am so so so chuffed! It doesnt fit (as I expected) but will fit into it no problem with some diet and exercise.


Sorry about rubbish pics 

Spoiler
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/630B666C-2E11-4066-9050-8524576D8915.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/9D3C3002-2DBF-4F9A-9482-D75A4A859FC0.jpg


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww that sucks that they are making you do what you don't want to do. It's your bloody hen do!! You should give them a rough idea of what you want and they plan from that!!

Can't see pics cos work block that site so will look on my phone later. 

Did you go to the Mytton Fold open day a week ago yesterday?? I went and fell in love all over again, can't wait xxx


----------



## calm

I totally get you, I would feel exactly the same about the holiday and their reasons. Dress is gorgeous X


----------



## smileyfaces

No Charlotte I didnt go! Ive not been since January actually, might go to the next one :D We are calling to pay out balance off next month hopefully!

Yeah I feel so ungrateful but Im just so blahhhh about the whole thing! Lol!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs louise. Its not ungreatful Its because it should be about YOU not others ideas of fun. I am sure you will have fun but have some hugs.

Your dress is beautiful xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Em :hugs: xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Couple more pics of my dress :)


Spoiler
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/E66AA051-4DEC-4EF0-BBBB-7A2FF7F4F5EC.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/1A8B1668-B95D-4366-8D99-ED63D5406BAB.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/B3564810-00DF-454A-AC98-783C7AD94820.jpg


----------



## neadyda

Dress is stunning!! And I totally understand how you feel about your hen do. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you :) How are you MRS?? Enjoying being a wife? :haha:

have you had a honeymoon?


----------



## neadyda

smileyfaces said:


> Thank you :) How are you MRS?? Enjoying being a wife? :haha:
> 
> have you had a honeymoon?

I'm good. I can't stop looking at my wedding ring, sounds so soppy. 

No, no honeymoon for us right now. Money wise and the boys we can't do it just yet but hoping to maybe get away to France or Italy for a long weekend later in the year. 

How are the rest of your plans going? xx


----------



## Embo78

Stalking hun. :ninja:

I've only read back a few pages cos I'm in work but wow your dress is stunning. Good luck with your healthy eating/exercise. I lost five stone to fit in my dress. I did the same as you and bought it knowing full well I wouldn't fit in it!! I actually had to drop five dress sizes which I just about managed! Phew!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Em :hi:

Yep got no choice but to fit into it, hope I manage it in time :haha:


----------



## Embo78

My husband kept saying stop putting pressure on yourself, if it doesn't fit we'll just get you a new one. I was like.... But its THE one. There isn't another wedding dress out there for me :brat:

This was my dress. I went for silver cos I just wanted something unique and different :)
 



Attached Files:







wedding dress.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Embo78

Another!!
 



Attached Files:







wedding pic 2.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg you look beautiful! And really really suit dark hair!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I was literally starving on my wedding day cos I didn't give myself enough time to lose enough weight so for the last three weeks before my wedding day I went on a VLC diet and lost 21 lbs in three weeks! I do NOT recommend this haha! It was probably one of the hardest things I've ever done but I got in that damn dress :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I think I need to do a VLC to give me a push I think, Im just not very motivated at the mo!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love the silver x


----------



## Charlotteee

Are you going to the open day at Mytton Fold in June? I want to go and see the four poster bridal suite but everytime i go someones in it so i keep seeing the same cramped room with a sleigh bed in it!! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Only just seen this message?! Yes I might go, need to ask a few questions anyway so can do it face to face. The four poster room Ive already seen, its just a white four poster, nothing spesh :lol: I might take MIL this time for a look around, dont think OH will be bothered about going again! Might see you there!!

We have just been trying to do our guest list, so stressful :growlmad: :shock: :cry: lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aghh!


----------



## smileyfaces

Just been and booked our hair and makeup for the day! Its costing £240 for me and three bridesmaids to have hair up and makeup which is by far the cheapest quote I had! And the girl that does it looks amazing, she has her own shop and its very popular! Left £150 today and so only for £90 left to pay. 

My wedding ring has just been delivered too!

All getting very real now...8 months and 19 days to go!


----------



## calm

Sounds lovely about the hair and makeup, I'm glad you found a place your like that is a good price and gives you a good feeling, 8 months and 19 days, that is almost a pregnancy :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Haha both my pregnancies were more like 10 months :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Charlotte, we are defo going on sunday :) Last time we went there was a lovely lady doing cakes so we are hoping she is there this time so we can book one. We are also paying off the balance to Mytton Fold while we are there and also paying off Happy Days (the venue dressers that supply the drapes etc). We will be going at about 12ish, might see you there!


----------



## Charlotteee

Possibly :) i'm only going if the four poster room is available, i will message on the Saturday. I found out on friday that in the package for the 60 day, 2 children under 10 count as one place, i was mega chuffed!! I can invite four more adults now! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh thats really good! We are over our 60 so that doesnt apply to us anyway but its good to know. We are gonna have a cull on children I think...family children only, no friends' children. Harsh but numbers are getting out of control now.


----------



## smileyfaces

Charlotte ive just spoken to Mytton Fold on fb and they said that sunday is an open day and not a wedding fair. They are just dressing the room up to show what its like, there wont be stall holders there as there was last time. Dont think I will bother going after all!


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh boooo, think i will pass too xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi all!

Wedding plans are going well, 7 months today! Eeeek!

No real updates since last time, venue and registrar are paid in full so if all else fails we have the important things booked! We have all the money for the photographer put to one side, just saving for all the rest now :) Still need to pay venue dressers £330, DJ £240, cake £141, suits (anywhere up to £500 for four suits), flowers got £125 left to pay and then just smaller bits and bobs after that! Oh and have £90 left to pay for hair and makeup. The end is in sight! Was originally gonna make flowers myself but decided against it.
Just a few pictures....

Bridesmaids dresses: 

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/D5885061-989E-4A87-BF3D-19006454AEA7.jpg

Cake is like this but in blue and white, three tiers and without the teddy and flower on top lol:

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/4399010F-F7EC-4F67-901A-0FE1C35C0036.jpg

Flowers- me and bridesmaids having the same but mine will be larger:

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/52A932F8-996E-4973-99C2-BE65BC43D06E.jpg

Decided I will have my hair like this:

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/526D82A1-7E2C-48CE-B547-7B586CA5ACED.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Ahhh everything will be sooooo beautiful :) I remember the feeling of saving up for everything too! 
We did cut costs by doing our own flowers, cake, favours, invites, name board and gift post box etc. My mil did a fab job on the flowers and saved me hundreds cos I wanted amnesia roses! We had to import them!! 

Here's my bouquet. The darker roses are the amnesias :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calm

Everything looks lovely and you're being so organised, and responsible with money! Xxx


----------



## neadyda

Everything looks lovely! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Not long now hun!! How are your plans coming along!! I can't wait to see pictures :) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Loads has changed, I should update my journal really. Changed my dress but now having second thoughts about it. Panicking a bit now that I wont have a dress lol.

Colour scheme changed to yellow.

Invitations have gone out but hardly anyone has bothered to RSVP :growlmad:

Bridesmaids dresses have been changed TWICE. 

Kindly have been gifted a videographer so we have reduced our package with the photographer we booked but he messed us about and tried changing his prices because we changed package :growlmad:

But yeahhhhhhh all good :haha: Hows your plans going?

We have our pre-weddig dinner invitation from Mytton Fold but at £18.50 per person and a long drive there Im not sure we will bother.


----------



## Embo78

We hardly got any rsvp's too Hun. Soooo annoying when you're trying to budget/work out numbers :(


----------



## Charlotteee

You will have a dress hun, Why don&#8217;t you go try it again with veil and everything just to put your mind at rest. I got mine on Saturday &#8211; didn&#8217;t think I would find it so soon. Yellow is a lovely colour hun. I would maybe chase them up at the 3 month mark and if they don&#8217;t respond after that then they don&#8217;t get to come, save your money eh!!

Naughty photographer but that&#8217;s good about the videographer, I wish we could afford one of those as I bet they pick up so much that you forget.

As if you have to pay for the tasting?!?!?!?! That&#8217;s outrageous. You&#8217;d think they would let you have that for free!! And do you get to taste everything on the menu so you know what you want to pick?? 

My plans are coming along slowly, we have 16 months yet so we&#8217;ve got photographer (Kerry Woods, she&#8217;s so lovely) church is sorted and my hairdresser is sorted, and now my wedding dress :) :) can&#8217;t do bridesmaids yet as one is pregnant and the other will be nearly 16 when we get married so no idea what size she will be lol. Just taking it slowly. Currently looking to book a photobooth, we&#8217;ve been to a few weddings this year and they&#8217;re so much fun. Think it&#8217;s a great way to get photo&#8217;s of night guests.

Might pop to the open afternoon on the 11th October and book my room deco with Happy Days xx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hiya :wave: brand new stalker :) I'm sure I used to have you on Facebook once upon a time lol

Not managed to see any pics of dresses, I'm sure they're gorgeous though!


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks em, im gonna chase them up soon I think. So annoying.

Charlotte I will take a pic of the letter they sent me and inbox it to you about the pre wedding dinner. Sounds like you have done lots already and going at a nice steady pace! It will be here in no time honestly! I sold my Benjamin Roberts dress and bought a diff one but im just not sure at all. I wish Id never sold my first dress. Oh well. Budget is very right now and cant afford to splurge on another so gonna keep an eye out for a bargain lol.

Hi ellie :hi: 

Hen party on friday :shock: Magaluf here we come lol. Just been I to town with my bestie arranging some tshirts x


----------



## smileyfaces

Charlotte cant find it but it basically says you can take ten people with you and it is £18.50 per head and its a set menu lol :shock:


----------



## Charlotteee

Ouch!! Not sure on that then. Although might be nice to have a little date night xx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Magaluf?! Sounds fun, although I know how you feel about not wanting to leave the boys, I'd be the same about leaving Josh too


----------



## smileyfaces

Just back from hen weekend yesterday. We all had an absolute ball, so so so funny. And its put me at total ease for if I ever want to leave the kids again!


----------



## calm

Glad you had a good time, I remember your apprehensions at the time. It's hard letting go but in the end its always fine X


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah we had such a good time i just barely had chance to miss the boys! I spoke to them everyday on the phone which was nice!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

:wave: Hiya! Glad you had a good time x


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you! It was fab! Not laughed so much in ages :D


----------



## calm

Tell us, what did you do?


----------



## smileyfaces

Haha nothing in particular, was just such a funny weekend. Lots and lots (and lots!) of alcohol and great company! Friday night we went to a paint party and foam party, saturday night we went out with hen party sashes on and I got unlimited free drinks all night, sunday night was a "quiet" one but ended up just four of us bladdered laughing our heads off till about 4am. Nothing in particular happened was just really good. Will try upload a couple of pics x


----------



## smileyfaces

Spoiler
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/569481AE-4DA6-455E-A1CC-F0A83FCABE54.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/27024319-A623-42EA-9552-5B9BDECB9765.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/5E05120A-8A15-4983-A5F3-69BD43FC6D45.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/F78B760E-4326-42E2-9FE4-12CDA91D2B0B.jpg


https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/8ECFFCB7-AD88-423E-AC0C-828A23ADC0FB.jpg


----------



## calm

lol at the giant penis :rofl:


----------



## calm

Just out of curiosity, are such photos included in the family wedding album :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

No :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

All the umming and ahhing about dresses...I have FINALLY got my dress. No more switching and swapping and changing my mind. I bought it yesterday from wed2b in Bolton and I love it! Got the dress for £449, my veil was £109 (not the one in the pic!) and an underskirt for £25 (it was ex display). 


Spoiler
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/BE60EB30-129E-4954-BDB5-B1CC2F6BB2B9_1.jpg


----------



## smileyfaces

The venue have emailed me and asked us to make an appointment with them for then of Nov/start of Dec for our "8 weeks to go" meeting. Scary!!! So close now!


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh that dress is beautiful!! Yayy for a new dress!! And oh my at the 8 week appointment!!! Not long at all now!! Have you decided what room decorations you are having? I can't decide xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you!

Yes we are having the ceiling drapes, starlit backdrop for the top table, starlit backdrop for ceremony, uplighters (but only at the evening reception), and then having white table cloths and chair covers with yellow sashes and table runners and top table swag. Not sure on centre pieces yet :)


----------



## calm

Lovely dress, is that you in the pic? X


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes it is :blush: cropped my head out because I looked awful :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah, i was thinking of having the star cloths on all the windows, lights over the roof beams but not the drapes as i'm not so keen on them and 6 uplighters but thats £400 and i really need to try and cut costs!! xxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Oooo hello. Iv just spotted your wedding journal. Late to the party lol. You get married a month before me. 
Your dress is gorgeous. Similar to mine &#128512; 
Have you got most your stuff in order? We're getting there slowly. Just waiting on rsvp back from guests now. &#128512;


----------



## smileyfaces

Charlotte im not having them on the windows I cant afford it lol! I wasn't bothered about the drapes either but OH wanted them. Are you going with Happy Days for your star cloths and uplighters?

Hi Rainbow :hi: what date do you get married? Where are you getting married? Yes all in order! All booked just got a few things left to pay! So expensive!!


----------



## Charlotteee

I don't like the curtains haha.

Yes we are, there's an open day on the 8th November, gonna go up and pick my sashes and let them know what Dec's I want xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

smileyfaces said:


> Charlotte im not having them on the windows I cant afford it lol! I wasn't bothered about the drapes either but OH wanted them. Are you going with Happy Days for your star cloths and uplighters?
> 
> Hi Rainbow :hi: what date do you get married? Where are you getting married? Yes all in order! All booked just got a few things left to pay! So expensive!!

Were getting married on 17th March, paddys day. Getting married in the Peak District at a stately house. It's in the middle of nowhere so the views are beautiful.
Yeah I no what you mean about costs. Iv tried to save pennies on everything. I luckily managed to find my wedding shoes for £11 last pair available. Bargain &#128516;
Iv managed to save a lot by making some of our decorations, and table decs. We tried to make our own invites, but after spending a month making them, my 3 year old dropped juice on them all. &#128557;


----------



## smileyfaces

We had a meeting at our venue on Sunday to choose our menu choices, give our numbers (final numbers are due in 4 weeks but I can't see them changing tbh) and give them the details of our suppliers etc. It feels soooooo real now! Can't believe that in 8 weeks and 5 days I will be a married woman :shock:

We went through all of the finer details of how the day is gonna run and I just can't believe how fantastic our wedding coordinator is! We are so lucky to have got such a great venue at an amazing price and have pretty much everything planned out for us!

Mega excited (and a teeny bit nervous :haha:) now!

OH's dad gave us £400 the other day so that's paid of the DJ and the remaining balance for the hair and makeup. Just got Pianist, flowers and cake to pay for now and we are pretty much done!


----------



## smileyfaces

10 days to go!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

So exciting. You all ready? X


----------



## Embo78

How exciting. It's sooooo close now :) :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eeek!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Not long to go now hun! I bet you're so excited! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Getting excited not nervous at all just cringing thinking about saying vows in front of everyone :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww you will do ok in the moment x


----------



## smileyfaces

Its just cringe in general Em haha


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I understand, I would feel same but it'll be lovely x


----------



## smileyfaces

Last check in here before the big day! Everything is done and organized and paid for! Everything is packed and ready to go. I am going up to the venue with bridesmaids this afternoon and we will be sleeping over. Then tomorrow is the big day :shock:

Will post pics once I've come back from Paris next week xx


----------



## CRWx

Oh my god, how have I only just found this?! What a tit!

So excited for you xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sooo close now!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Tit :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

I know bev eeeeek today will drag haha


----------



## Charlotteee

Eeeeek how exciting!!! Have a wonderful day!!! xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today's the day! :yipee: Have an amazing day and enjoy every minute! :D


----------



## CRWx

Happy wedding day, day! :cloud9: :yipee:

Hope your day is lovely and as perfect as can be xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you have had a lovely day :flower: x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Happy wedding day!! Hope you've had a wonderful day and still are :dance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations


----------



## Embo78

Hope you've had a wonderful day :cloud9:


----------



## neadyda

Hope you had a wonderful wedding day!


----------



## Charlotteee

Saw a picture on Facebook. Your Dj tagged venue in a photo. Looked beautiful xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I hope your day was magical xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you all for taking time to wish us well!

We had such a good day, still hasn't sunk in that I am married. The day went like clockwork, it was all just so amazing and I'm a bit bummed that its all over now.

Just got back from our family moon to Paris last night.

Here are a few piccies...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-10-18-35-13.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 26









Screenshot_2016-02-10-22-05-56.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 25









Screenshot_2016-02-10-22-06-43.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 28









Screenshot_2016-02-10-18-35-19.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 20


----------



## smileyfaces

More
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-10-22-07-13-1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 23









Screenshot_2016-02-10-19-27-25.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 18









Screenshot_2016-02-10-18-35-07.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 13









Screenshot_2016-02-10-18-35-04.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you had a great day! You look beautiful and how cute are your boys!


----------



## CRWx

Ohhhhhh my goodness! That just made me tear up! Absolutely stunning. Look at you :cloud9: you all looked beautiful. Your boys are just absolutely scrummy xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you :cloud9:


----------



## Charlotteee

Eeeeeee so exciting!!! Love looking at wedding photo's at Mytton. Ours is a year today ,these photos have made me super excited!! You look beautiful and the boys are soooo cute xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

So glad your day was magical :cloud9: you looked stunning x

Makes me really excited for ne now x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Also your dress is beautiful. It's quite similar to mine :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Did you have any pictures taken on the swing?? xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Charlotteee

There's a lovely photo of you and hubby blowing confetti on Mytton Folds page xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad you had a lovely day :) The pictures are beautiful you all look amazing :) Congratulations again xx


----------



## Embo78

The photos are lovely. You all look amazing :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you all for your lovely comments! I'm so sad it's all over now :(


----------



## smileyfaces

https://m.facebook.com/Louise.jones88/albums/10156509285820481/

That's the link to my fb with more wedding pics if anyone wants to look :)


----------



## Embo78

Absolutely gorgeous. The ones of you and your husband by the tree made me tear up. Still hormonal :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Utterly stunning X


----------



## george83

Completely agree with everybody else - just simply beautiful wedding photos. Congratulations


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you all so much :blush: we had the best time!


----------

